# sind manche AiO wasserkühlungen erweiterbar ?



## morsor (29. Juni 2015)

*sind manche AiO wasserkühlungen erweiterbar ?*

Ich bin so ein kleiner heimlicher Fan von Wasserkühlungen ,allerdings bin ich dagegen mir selber eine zu  kaufen /zusammen zu setzen weil ich finde die preis/Leistung fällt total aus dem rahmen^^ was für mich jedoch eine interessante sache wäre sind AiO Kühlungen die erweiterbar sind, grade bei Kühlungen wie [ https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-triton-komplett-wasserkuehlung-240mm-cprt-012.html ] denke ich mir da müsste es doch möglich sein den Kreislauf zu erweitern ich lese da nur das es möglich ist den Kreislauf zu öffnen um die Kühlflüssigkeit zu wechseln  aber nicht ob es möglich ist noch einen grafikkarten waterblock zu montieren und anzuschließen ( nötige tubes und Anschlüsse vorausgesetzt) und dann ist ja noch die frage ob die pumpe das kraftmäßig schafft UND es überhaupt etwas bring gegenüber einen normalen Grafikkarten Lüfter wie der twinfrozr wie von Msi^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: sind manche AiO wasserkühlungen erweiterbar ?*

AiOs sind generell nicht erweiterbar - was du da verlinkst ist aber keine AiO sondern ein Komplettwakü-Set - diese kann man notfalls schon öffnen und prinzipiell auch erweitern, für besonders sinnvoll halte ich das aber nicht.

Wenn dus schaffst ein solches Komplettset selbst zu erweitern dann kannste auch eine "echte" WaKü bauen - die ist deutlich stärker und wenn man die passenden Komponenten wählt nicht so schrecklich viel teurer.


----------



## morsor (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: sind manche AiO wasserkühlungen erweiterbar ?*

naja werter unglaublicher Alk ich bin keiner der gerne übertaktet so gesehen brauche ich generell keine wasser kühlung aber es ist halt ein spiel mit dem gedanken^^
auch wenn ich weiß das es mir genau nichts bringt


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: sind manche AiO wasserkühlungen erweiterbar ?*

Auch PCs ohne OC können mit ner WaKü lautlos gekühlt werden. In dem Falle haben aber wie du richtig sagst diese Minidinger keinen Vorteil mehr weil leiser als normale Luftkühler sind die nicht (eher lauter) und zusätzliche Kühlleistung brauchste dann ja nicht.

Wenn man was zum basteln haben will von mir aus, in allen andren Fällen würde ich entweder einen guten Luftkühler oder eben eine "richtige" WaKü empfehlen.


----------



## morsor (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: sind manche AiO wasserkühlungen erweiterbar ?*

ich schätze eine gute lüftkühllung sehr. mein shadowrock 2 kühlt meinen 4440 von intel passiv ^^


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: sind manche AiO wasserkühlungen erweiterbar ?*

Wenn der Gehäuselüfter dahinter sich dreht, hast du keinen wirklichen passiven Betrieb.


----------



## morsor (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: sind manche AiO wasserkühlungen erweiterbar ?*

es ist kein lüfter montiert also somit für mich passiv  auch wenn es eigendlich eher semi passiv ist ^^


----------

